# Edwards



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Have you been injured in an accident? If so, then the night of Edwars speech was your night at the Democratic National Convention. North Carolina Senator and trial lawyer John Edwards addressed the crowd at The Fleet Center, along with the 483 people watching on television at home. So how was it?

It was a pretty good speech*....like Zell Miller said to Tom Brokaw afterward, the wrong man is at the top of the ticket*. Edwards borrowed a lot of Reagan optimism....but in the end, would up towing the same old tired, boring, Democratic political line. Let's break it down, shall we?

Edwards reverted to his 'two Americas' stump speech that he used during the primaries. *Most of it was the same old class warfare retreads we've heard for decades from people like Ted Kennedy*...it's just in a prettier package this time. What is the Johns' economic plan? Unbelievably, their plan is to raise taxes on the top 2 percent of income earners to pay for more social spending.  :******: *The premise here is that money is better spent when spent by government rather than the person who actually earned it.* :eyeroll: 
So .. what do they want to spend it on? The usual. First you have to pay your debt to the nation's most politically powerful union, the National Education Association, so there'll be even more spending on government schools. Then you have to continue your decades-long drive for socialized medicine through more government health care spending. You know the routine.

*Then came the big lie*. Edwards announces that 35 million Americans are living in poverty. Not only it is not true, but what is his definition of poverty? The average poverty-stricken American has a car, a roof over his head, air conditioning, a microwave, a 'fridge full of food and several television sets. *Remember this: The average American defined by the government as living in poverty enjoys a standard of living higher than that of the average European. *I said the average European .. not the average poor European. *Fact: You can be a multi-millionaire living in a paid-for three million dollar home with $875,483.05 in your checking account and still be defined by the government as "living in poverty." The government's method of defining the extent of poverty in this country is designed to create a need for government services.* That John Edwards would even cite these phony statistics is evidence of his lack of honesty.
And then the tort king started talking about children going to bed hungry. Do I have to tell you again how this phony statistic came to pass? Some leftist advocacy group interviewed a bunch of parents. One of the questions was whether or not their children had complained about being hungry during the past year.
What parent could say no? *I'm sure that when Ted Kennedy was being raised in the Kennedy Compound on Martha's Vineyard he at least once walked into the kitchen and said "Mom! I'm hungry*." Alas, another poor American rug rat goes to bed with torturous hunger pangs devastating his already-portly little Kennedy bod.

Then there was Edwards talking about poor, poor pitiful families struggling to get by on the minimum wage, another myth. *Most minimum wage workers are, for the most part, students and young people in their first jobs. *The average minimum wage worker stays at the minimum wage for less than one year. *The harsh truth is that someone incapable of earning more than the minimum wage has no business getting pregnant or getting someone else pregnant. *Stupid people rely on the minimum wage for extended periods of their lives. *Stupid people shouldn't breed*, so don't give me this "raising a family on minimum wage" BS. Please tell me you already know why Democrats like to hammer the minimum wage issue. It's for their union pals! *Many union contracts are tied to minimum wage.* As the minimum wage goes up, so do union wages. Simple as that ... paying off your union supporters.

The bottom line is the left needs to portray America in a bad light, _*they need you to be dependent on their government programs so they can buy your votes with more handouts.*_ For someone who is supposedly optimistic, he sure talked about a lot of doom and gloom.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bob

The crumbs that the liberals scatter before the lazy creates far more dependency than pot, heroin, or all the drugs combined. From Edwards view point anyone that doesn't have $100 million is in poverty. If he is a true liberal he looks at Bill Gates and feels sorry for himself.


----------

